# Hog turkey hunt combo!



## Apex Predator (Apr 20, 2009)

Had a few friends down for a flooded swamp hunt.  Myself, Al, CJ Pearson, Martin, and Nolan rounded out the crew.  The road to camp was impassable, so we made a new camp right next to the sign in box.  We did have the game wardens permission.

Martin and his son Nolan (age 11) got in a day early, and was texting me all afternoon about all the hogs they were getting on!  I was hardly able to contain my excitement, while sitting at work!  The next morning they all piled into Martins john boat while I pulled them across a big washout in the road.  Nolan killed his first turkey, a nice jake, that morning.  No hogs were seen.  On the way back across the wash, Al dropped his $750 camera in the water!  Hopefully he was able to download the photos on the chip.







That afternoon, CJ and I went looking for more high ground.  Everyone else crossed the washout again.  No one saw hogs.

The next day I brought the boat into play.  Myself, CJ, and Al took the boat for a nice ride up river to a hill that I knew would be dry.  Here is Al and CJ on the boat ride.  Forgive me for the bad photo!






A last minute gear check.






In the morning, CJ and Al got on hogs but couldn't close the deal.  I made another stalk on a dead hog, but didn't shoot this one!






That afternoon, CJ and Al got on more hogs and Al was able to finally take his first one.  A super nice grilling hog!  I forgot to get him to sign a release though, so this photo is the best I can do without permission.






CJ killed a really big moccasin, and saw a newborn fawn.  I took a big armadillo.

We all had a really great time in camp.  Thanks for all the memories guys!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you Marty for the invite and hospitality, I had a blast. CJ and I had a nice return trip with little traffic and we didn't stop talking about what a great time we had the entire way home. 

Regarding the photo, maybe it's best to just leave it as is.  The little ten pounder wasn't what I had hoped my first pig harvest would be but I'll take it if that's what it takes to get the jinx off me. I had hunted Altamaha twice, Chickasawhatchee three times, Blackbeard Island once, Pinelog three times, Ocmulgee once, and had never got a shot at a pig until yesterday on my third Altamaha hunt. Of course I wished it had been a heavy rooter but it was what it was. At least no one had to help me track it or drag it.

I sure enjoyed being there when Nolan shot his first tom. I will try to get my photo's up in a little bit.

To Martin, Nolan, CJ, and of course you Marty, thanks for letting me share your camp and especially your home for a hot shower.


----------



## F1Rocket (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the adventure.

I guess I am concerned about Al's camera and him not mentioning it made me even more concerned.

Al's take was way bigger than most of us, so he shouldn't be too disappointed.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats, sounds like ya'll had a blast!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 20, 2009)

Good job Nolan and Al..!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll throw a few pics from the weekend up. Nothing special but sometimes those are the ones you remember most.
Thanks Guys for the Fun. This is a weekend Nolan will never forget!

1. Marty cooking Sunday AM sausages.
2. Al, Marty, and Nolan messin around in camp.
3. Marty pulling us across Sat am. After seein 10 hogs friday evening I sure thought it was on for everybody come Sat but no luck. I had 2 at 30yds and 1 at 25 yds Friday evening.
4. & 5.  Al warming up for his pig kill Sunday.


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Apr 20, 2009)

I had a wonderful time as well. I was very fortunate to share camp with a wonderful group of guys. Listening to Al calling in the owls last evening was a real treat.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2009)

A couple of my last shots before the camera went in the drink. I haven't tried it yet to see if it works wanting it to have plenty of time for all the moisture to get out of it. Thanks to Marty it is now bedded down with some rice to help draw out the moisture.

I posted up the photo's of Nolan and his tom in the turkey forum thread buckbacks started. 

Frist pic is CJ and Marty as we waited just out of sight of Martin and Nolan to join us when we heard Martin yelp then Nolan shoot.

Second pic: For those familiar with the Buffalo Swamp tract this water crossing is across the main road not too far from the main gate. The road was washed out completely past the second food plot on the right going in and before you get to the main camping area.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like yall had fun. Mr AL i would have shot at him also!!!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2009)

Good shooting Al it takes a lot of skill to hit the small ones!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 20, 2009)

Look at it this a way Al: Iffin ya shot a three hundred pounder fer the first un' what ya gonna do fer a oncore?  Congratulations on yer first un now ye broke tha ice!.  Wished I coulda been thar.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 20, 2009)

Again....It look's like you guy's had way to much fun 
The picture with everyone in the boat crossing the wash- out look's like a Navy Seal team going in for a recon mission into hostile territory 
Congrat's Al ......on you're first pig..Always a great feeling to close the deal....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 20, 2009)

Way-To-Go, Al!  Good job on bagging a hog.  Hurry up & sign the release for the photo so we can see it.  The size does not matter.  You got it done with stick & string which is lots to be proud like all of us are proud of you.  You da man, Al!!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 21, 2009)

After looking at the photo's of this hunt on my computer I now have mosquitoes in the house. They were bad!!!!

Marty, now that we have had our fun you have my permission to post the unedited version of the pic.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 21, 2009)




----------

